# Video of Grow room



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

Got the HD camcorder prepped for when I find a good microscopic shot, so for now it's low-quality video. Here's my grow room setup. Pops up in new tab or new window.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey KaliKitsune, I edited your post and removed the photobucket link. I uploaded your picture here.



> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

... Except that wasn't a picture. As stated directly in the post, it's a video, which I know this board does not have the capacity to host and display, hence the link to photobucket (youtube screw up my videos, so I avoid them like the plague.)

So, that kinda just destroyed this post. Thank you.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 20, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> ... Except that wasn't a picture. As stated directly in the post, it's a video, which I know this board does not have the capacity to host and display, hence the link to photobucket (youtube screw up my videos, so I avoid them like the plague.)
> 
> So, that kinda just destroyed this post. Thank you.


 
hey girl,   watch your mouth, rubyhemp is just helping you, and keep your back off the trouble,  we here to make sure everybody stay out of leos ways, snitches,   theres people out there who want throw pothead in jail, 
please dont be next,  

I understand you wantin post a video here,   but heres how,   go to 
tinyurl.com, then make a url out of photobucket or youtube, (prefered)
then post the url here but replace the h(tt)p to h(xx)p... just to give thosew people more hassles   alright?   lot of thing going on too and be careful please... I trust MP cuz the server is at holland, so they protects our pictures,   so  thank to rubyhemp and all the mods..


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

Speaking as someone that has worked in IT security for many years, if LEO wanted you, they'd already have you. It's all too simple to trace someone down thru the internet. Doesn't usually take more than 20 minutes or so if proxies aren't used by the forum members.

And the http - hxxp doesn't work - you can forget typing that in altogether since the browser automatically assumes HTTP if it's not typed in. For the most part you don't even need to type in WWW. 

The paranoia is unreasonable IMHO. To quote Benjamin Franklin: "Those who would give up essential liberty for temporary safety deserve neither."


----------



## spLIFTED (Sep 20, 2008)

I am interested in seeing this video. I'm not going to mention it here but there is a site which is also a forum and their other site is used to host videos from members having to do with cannabis. Like a youtube for cannabis. Their servers are in the Netherlands if that at all matters to you. I have a video over there with a new set up. 

I to do IT security for a lawfirm and you are definitely correct.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 20, 2008)

The paranoia is unreasonable IMHO. To quote Benjamin Franklin: "Those who would give up essential liberty for temporary safety deserve neither."[/quote] yes but back in old Ben's days you would go to JAIL for not growing MJ........


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 20, 2008)

why dont yall ask people that grew, and is still in jail, use metal potty, eat gov. foods, live with guard s hassles, all that? what government is doing is hurting us, and mostly of all hurts marijuana plants too by burn it, destory it, mislead the medias/news etc.. that is what we are protect yall from...  unless yall want to be on fruitbuds s next bust news..of coursed everything around us is hacked,  cops hacked our computer too.. just that FCC protects us too..and protects our rights...  we just need to change the law..  so ?


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> The paranoia is unreasonable IMHO. To quote Benjamin Franklin: "Those who would give up essential liberty for temporary safety deserve neither."


 yes but back in old Ben's days you would go to JAIL for not growing MJ........[/quote]

The point is the "security measures" in place here are ineffective and not a viable solution. If LEO wanted you, LEO would have you. LEO is probably watching me rant and rave about not being allowed to post my own pictures how i see fit, and are getting a laugh out of it.

Plain and simple - the moment you stepped onto the net, you lost all anonymity. You are no longer safe. There are means to trace and track you. If you haven't been busted by now, odds are this site isn't going to get you busted. I've hosted many grow journals on other forums, I haven't been arrested yet.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> why dont yall ask people that grew, and is still in jail, use metal potty, eat gov. foods, live with guard s hassles, all that? what government is doing is hurting us, and mostly of all hurts marijuana plants too by burn it, destory it, mislead the medias/news etc.. that is what we are protect yall from...  unless yall want to be on fruitbuds s next bust news..of coursed everything around us is hacked,  cops hacked our computer too.. just that FCC protects us too..and protects our rights...  we just need to change the law..  so ?



You can't protect something by hiding it. I've been in prison, so I know what it's like, except I got it worse because I did 50 weeks of what a Marine does for 13, hooray Regimented Inmate discipline. So while those guys sit on their butts, I got the living crap beaten out of me daily. They have it easy.

The FCC does not protect our rights. Not in any way. They were never established for that purpose. Their purpose was to ensure standard operations across airwave frequencies, to prevent interference from other devices and to set a defined regulated standard of broadcast and transmission. Now days the FCC is used to violate our first amendment and act as moral police. In no way do they do anything good for us any longer.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

The video is not much different than the photos. As long as there is no voice in it or anything that can compromise his identity, I do not see what the big deal is. It's definitely really weird that you cannot post pictures the way you want to. I didn't know the mods can edit member's posts too which is another weird thing. Actually it's not cool and makes me more paranoid that we are not able to post what we want to. That defeats the purpose of a forum. I understand that nasty stuff should not be allowed but this is just a pic or video. It does not make any sense. Kind of makes the site loose it's appeal. Big time.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

There are other MJ forums where you can post Photobucket links. I am pretty sure they are run by the same person so I don't know what is up with this.


----------



## blancolighter (Sep 22, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> You can't protect something by hiding it. I've been in prison, so I know what it's like, except I got it worse because I did 50 weeks of what a Marine does for 13, hooray Regimented Inmate discipline. So while those guys sit on their butts, I got the living crap beaten out of me daily. They have it easy.


 
LOL. Marines go to war after their 13 weeks, I think they have it a bit tougher...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> ... Except that wasn't a picture. As stated directly in the post, it's a video, which I know this board does not have the capacity to host and display, hence the link to photobucket (youtube screw up my videos, so I avoid them like the plague.)
> 
> So, that kinda just destroyed this post. Thank you.


 
*Yeah, bummer dude, these annoying Mods are always trying to keep US safe from phishers and spammers, dang it *

*:hubba:  it would be exceptionally easy to post a link to any site and make a list of those folks who came to your site.  A few cross references to other posts and a pattern of behavior of visiting, etc...  *

*Just because I am paranoid, doesnt necessarily mean THEY aren't out to get Me :rofl:*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

man, Im peakin out the windows now


----------



## spacecake (Sep 22, 2008)

I looked at the vid for 5 mins until I realised it was a pic thought it might be real time growth


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 22, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> man, Im peakin out the windows now


 
What do You See??? 
:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:  A Outside World of Wierd People!!! :hubba: 

Any UFO?:hubba:


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 22, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Yeah, bummer dude, these annoying Mods are always trying to keep US safe from phishers and spammers, dang it *
> 
> *:hubba:  it would be exceptionally easy to post a link to any site and make a list of those folks who came to your site.  A few cross references to other posts and a pattern of behavior of visiting, etc...  *
> 
> *Just because I am paranoid, doesnt necessarily mean THEY aren't out to get Me :rofl:*



Your mods can't keep YOU safe. Enjoy your blanket of false security.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 22, 2008)

theres a tear in my beer cause im cryin for ya dear. i can't believe marp and you mods don't just let this guy run the site. i mean he's been a member for almost a month geez isn't that long enough to be the most important person here? i mean come on give him the keys to the place and let him show us all hows its done!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 22, 2008)

dude your pissin me off.. IF YOU DON"T LIKE THE RULES KICK ROCKS! we done fine before you got here and i'll bet my harvest we'll be fine when your gone


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 22, 2008)

The internet is a game of chess so play your pieces wisely or somebody will take your queen and plant a king in your territory. Big K is just trying in his own way to update the technology with suggestions even if it sounds harsh and too forthcoming for a lot of you guys it still makes a lot of sense in a half @ss kind of way.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think it is anything to argue about or be forceful about. You just have to talk to the right people in a reasonable sense so that they understand where you are coming from. Whoever that person is! It kind of sucks that they have not said anything this whole time. Mod stands for moderator obviously so there is somebody who is the backbone of the site. Just try to talk to them about it. I don't think anybody else can help you. You can't really take it out on anybody else either because they can't do anything about it! People can't take it out on you either because of their frustration from the "technical" difficulties.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 23, 2008)

if it aint broke-why-fix-it???????????????????


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 23, 2008)

spacecake said:
			
		

> I looked at the vid for 5 mins until I realised it was a pic thought it might be real time growth


 


:rofl:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 23, 2008)

why not use these "tinyurl.com" ???

use whatever like photobuckets or whatever runs in video then paste it to the tinyurl, and put xx here, 

I see no big deal with that,   maybe I can post video here  see if that work? 
of course I ll mask my face LMAO


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> why not use these "tinyurl.com" ???
> 
> use whatever like photobuckets or whatever runs in video then paste it to the tinyurl, and put xx here,
> 
> ...



Cool papabeach! Will you wear that mask too and make a funny voice??


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 23, 2008)

Yo Ho KaliKitsune,

  Have you ever been to the ocean ??  The salt water is very cleansing and healthy for any small wounds that one might have. On the other hand if you take that same amount of salt, separate it from the water and then rub it into a spot over and over you will soon find trouble is just under the skin.

 It can start out as a small irritation and work it's way into some serious scarring or worse.

  Don't bother to take a poll, we all love it here with MarP and the vast majority of us have been around this stuff before.

  It might interest you to know also that many of us are old timers, and I mean just that OLD. We were dealing with this stuff before you were born.

 Please don't be short with the folks here as they really are the greatest group of peoples that has been my privalege to hang with.
 Drumming on the same thing add infinitum is getting sorta old, maybe a good time to let it go, you know what I mean ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

